# Der Notfall-Patch für den Internet Explorer



## Newsfeed (21 Januar 2010)

Mit einem eiligen Patch außer der Reihe schließt Microsoft eine Sicherheitslücke des Internet Explorer, die bereits aktiv ausgenutzt wurde, um Firmen auszuspionieren – und weil man schon mal dabei ist, werden gleich sieben weitere Lücken geschlossen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

